# Gaggia classic accident whilst servicing!



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all, please help me out with a predicament I seem to have got myself in.

My gaggia classic was giving me poor flow out of the group head, I dismantled the whole machine and de scaled with citric acid and a wire brush - incredibly satisfying!

However upon assembling the machine again I was attempting to screw in one of the electrical adapters or whatever it is on the top of the boiler and the thread snapped off as I was tightening it!









The apadter was screwed in and stuck with some kind of white adhesive, is there any way I can glue it on or any way I can fix his situation? I am quite upset that I was close to getting it back up and running after a long time out of action and now this has happened!

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom,

Rich


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Please see the above pictures for the issue


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

@coffeechap might be able to help - he picked up a lot of Gaggia parts recently


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You can buy here:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Boiler-Water-Thermostat-107C-M4/m-2573.aspx


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Thermostat. They only need to be finger tight. Looks like you need a new one and have to drill the boiler out


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Rikyd said:


> Please see the above pictures for the issue


 @Rikyd,

The part you need isn't expensive, GCGlasgow has provided you a link above. The slightly bigger issue is that it doesn't appear that this part shouldn't be bonded in but screws in. It appears to have sheared off. You are going to need to try and get the threaded bolt part out of the boiler by drillling it out or by using a punch if you're lucky.

Sorry!

Simon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It was not glued on that is thermal paste! You will have to buy a new thermostat however you will have to get the old thread out! If hat fails it's a new boiler!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> It was not glued on that is thermal paste! You will have to buy a new thermostat however you will have to get the old thread out! If hat fails it's a new boiler!


Or fit a PID instead.


----------



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't same, bought another off eBay ... just make sure you get the right one. I think the top one is steam temp and the side one brew temp

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F160524638803

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F222471298389


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> You can buy here:
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Boiler-Water-Thermostat-107C-M4/m-2573.aspx


That's the brew stat on the side!

The steam stat is this 145° one or fit a 155° one to give better steam.


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

great - any idea how i'd be able to drill it out? do i need a special metal drill? and how will i create the thread for the new thermostat? Should i take it to timpsons or something similar? I feel slightly out of my depth drilling a new hole.. I hope I haven't broken the whole machine..

just to clarify the new thermostat i need is the 155C steam one right?

Thankyou


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have ever considered fitting a PID controller, now is the time to do it. That thermostat position is not used if a PID is fitted. £95 ish though.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great excuse to fit a PID. Well worth it and Mr Shades kit comes with a very good reputation


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

3 people have now mentioned a good Mod/upgrade I would that now,


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rikyd said:


> great - any idea how i'd be able to drill it out? do i need a special metal drill? and how will i create the thread for the new thermostat? Should i take it to timpsons or something similar? I feel slightly out of my depth drilling a new hole.. I hope I haven't broken the whole machine..
> 
> just to clarify the new thermostat i need is the 155C steam one right?
> 
> Thankyou


145° if you want to replace like for like or 155° for better steam.

Personally, I'd take it as a hint from the machine it wants a PID. It's not much more than replacing the boiler & thermostat (assuming you can't get the old thread out) & you'll remove the need to temp surf in the process.


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Forgive me but what is a pid?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rikyd said:


> Forgive me but what is a pid?


It's a proporsional - integral - derivative controller. In coffee machine terms it's used to control the temperature of the boiler alot more accurately than a mechanical thermostat.

The MrShades PID kit comes with everything you need including copious instructions & PM support if required.


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

huzzah! I managed to unwind the snapped screw using 2 small screwdrivers, I am going to order the 155 degrees thermostat now and piece it back together, i'll let you know the final outcome thanks for your help.

Also whilst I'm cleaning the machine out and descaling it, should i be replacing anything else? I am not keen on a PID I am a poor student and serviced the machine myself as could no way afford to pay for it to be done..

Are there any other cheap ways I can improve the machine during the service e.g. washers etc? The group head gasket has been replaced recently but the rubber seal between the 2 main parts of the boiler is slightly worn.. any further advice would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats on getting the stub out. Don't forget to get some thermal compound (usually used for pc's) to go between the new stat & the boiler. The espresso shop will also sell the boiler gasket you say is worn.

There are a few cheapish mods you can do with varying degrees of improvement. There's a thread here listing the most common mods.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Providing it is not leaking between the boiler and base, It would probably be better left alone, there is a good chance the bolts will be corroded and without tools / skill you could finish up without a working coffee machine.

Remove shower screen and distribution block behind ( 2 allen screws) and thoroughly clean, check seal to see if it is hardening ? / replace


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

The saga continues..

so I received the 155 degrees steam thermostat for the top of the boiler for my machine today (my previous thermostat was 145).

i installed it today but when trying to plug the machine in it keeps tripping the fuse box to the whole house!

im pretty sure I rewired everything correctly.. I may be wrong though. The yellow and black wire with the metal ending is to plug in to the underside of the lid correct?

ive enclosed some photos again, please help me out to get back to my beloved coffees!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is correct.

The fact it is tripping the house circuit suggests that you have a live cable touching the body of the machine or a fault.

Re -check ALL you connections are correct and not touching any bare metal.


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

So changing to a higher temperature thermostat wouldn't have caused this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Rikyd said:


> So changing to a higher temperature thermostat wouldn't have caused this?


NO. You have a live wire /component touching to the body or case or a bare wire or faulty component.


----------



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Just to check, should there be 3 wires attached to the solenoid or 2?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Two connections, one is a single wire and one has two wires in the connector. Usually blue and black.


----------

